# Review about  NXG Xatb A10



## Madhu Kothari (Dec 10, 2012)

I have this product called NXG Xtab A10  with me from 6 months ,its performance is very good and without any trouble in handing or browsing of the product. Look is good and performance is also very good.


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2012)

Madhu, maybe you should review a little more, coz it's very generic.
Add a couple of screenshots, run some videos/audios, play some games and then update the above.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 28, 2012)

well i think its ...............i think ............. i think................i think its a pretty bad review !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

*verydemotivational.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/demotivational-posters-facetile.jpg

*static.fjcdn.com/pictures/When+facepalm+is+not+enough....+When+facepalm+is+not+enough_1a0efe_3437092.jpg

*bgilchrist.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/godzilla-facepalm-godzilla-facepalm-face-palm-epic-fail-demotivational-poster-1245384435.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 28, 2012)

I find this review to be very helpful,well written and informative and god will punish me for saying this.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 28, 2012)

Dont demean him like this guys, its his first post for that matter, gotta be the first review (Okay I agree the review is hopeless) but he still tried to inform us about a product. 
All of us are newbies(noobs) at some point.

He may have already left the forum for what its worth........Geeez


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Dont demean him like this guys, its his first post for that matter, gotta be the first review (Okay I agree the review is hopeless) but he still tried to inform us about a product.
> All of us are newbies(noobs) at some point.
> 
> He may have already left the forum for what its worth........Geeez


Yeah, but a one line review? Really? For Pete's sake I could write a better essay in class 5 and I read in a bengali medium school.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 28, 2012)

^yeah not bad considering it as his 1st post.


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> I find this review to be very helpful,well written and informative and god will punish me for saying this.


Ha ha ha ha 



Nanducob said:


> ^yeah not bad considering it as his 1st post.


Hey on that, how did he create a thread n the first place? New members can't make threads without explicit mod approval?


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 28, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yeah, but a one line review? Really? For Pete's sake I could write a better essay in class 5 and I read in a bengali medium school.


Thats also true

I dont know whom should i support here


----------



## debarshi (Dec 28, 2012)

I think he tried to troll us


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

Since it's his/her post, we can assume he/she doesn't know how to review or not!


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

Back to my point, how can a new user post a thread? And if a mod approved this, god rest tdf's soul.


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

tkin said:


> Back to my point, how can a new user post a thread? And if a mod approved this, god rest tdf's soul.



Maybe the user could've posted his/her first 10 comments in Chit-chat.
Chit-chat comments are not attributed to user's posts right!


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Maybe the user could've posted his/her first 10 comments in Chit-chat.
> Chit-chat comments are not attributed to user's posts right!


But they are counted against thread creation?
Anywho check his posts, only one.


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

tkin said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=170223



Says "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Says "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."


Sorry:
*i.imgur.com/YqvGa.png


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

tkin said:


> Sorry:
> *i.imgur.com/YqvGa.png



Got it. That's worrisome.


----------

